# Painting ON a horse



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello everyone.

(sorry if i posted in the wrong spot i couldnt decide where it fit 

Just wanted to get some pictures/advice on literally painting ON a horse. lol I bought some kids non toxic chalk and thought it would show on a black mare at our barn but it didnt. Going to walmart tonight to see what other options i had (non toxic and hypo alergenic so it will be safe).
Ive heard some people try the halloween hair spray but that seriously drys out my hair so i dont want that on the horses at all.

Anyways its for some kids under 13 that are taking lessons at my barn (im the barn manager and assistant to our trainer, its a new to lessons barn), just a activity for them to get used to the horses, the youngest is still pretty shy around them but hes progressing well 

Oh and washing off advice, someone told me to mix some horse shampoo in it to help it come off later.
thanks! 
pictures are always welcomed!!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I used the colored hair spray on my pony. I cut out a stencil and just sprayed it on. It ended up being very powdery, and just wiped off. Good for temporary stuff, but probably not the best thing to have around kids-- I don't know how well it comes off clothes. But I think it would be fine to put streaks in the mane and tail without drying out too much. Horse hair isn't quite the same as people hair. 

I've also read that you can just use non toxic poster paint, or children's finger paints for that. Most of them come out pretty easy with just normal bathing, but be careful of dark paint on light horses, like black on a white horse.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

You can kinda see the spray stuff in this picture-- I had never used it before so I didn't know what I was doing -eyeroll-


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

musicalmarie1 said:


> I used the colored hair spray on my pony. I cut out a stencil and just sprayed it on. It ended up being very powdery, and just wiped off. Good for temporary stuff, but probably not the best thing to have around kids-- I don't know how well it comes off clothes. But I think it would be fine to put streaks in the mane and tail without drying out too much. Horse hair isn't quite the same as people hair.
> 
> I've also read that you can just use non toxic poster paint, or children's finger paints for that. Most of them come out pretty easy with just normal bathing, but be careful of dark paint on light horses, like black on a white horse.


Im def gonna have to look at stencils too lol, we dont put color in the mane or tail just on the body is what i meant we are painting 
the poster paint is exactly what i was thinking! 

thanks


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

aw! what a cute lil b&w!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I wanted to do this too and looked at lots of different paint and i was told any paint that is "child safe" should be ok for horses.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks! Can't wait to see pictures of your pony painting party! (i know you're painting a horse, but pony starts with a "p", too  )


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

lol thanks! i will def post them, we should be doing them sunday afternoon


----------

